# Can someone tell me about Dwarf Orange Crayfish?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought one for my 10 gallon. I researched him briefly before purchase and it seems he's peaceful and shouldn't uproot plants. What I'd like to know is what can I feed him? I think he's eaten a couple of fish flakes off the gravel already, but I'm wondering if bottom dweller pellets would work. So anyone have experience with these critters?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

CPO's are omnivorous. Any sinking food will work, and a high protein diet is tolerated. Here is an excerpt from petshrimp.com. "Unlike most crayfish, C. patzcuarensis doesn't destroy plants, and digs very little. They eat live or frozen worms, insects, brine shrimp, flakes, pellets, cooked shrimp, green peas - most any kind of fish food. They live peacefully with small fish and usually do not attack even newborn guppies, although they may eat fish eggs or non-swimming larvae, and will eat dead fish".

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> CPO's are omnivorous. Any sinking food will work, and a high protein diet is tolerated. Here is an excerpt from petshrimp.com. "Unlike most crayfish, C. patzcuarensis doesn't destroy plants, and digs very little. They eat live or frozen worms, insects, brine shrimp, flakes, pellets, cooked shrimp, green peas - most any kind of fish food. They live peacefully with small fish and usually do not attack even newborn guppies, although they may eat fish eggs or non-swimming larvae, and will eat dead fish".
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


I just dropped a Nutrafin Max pellet in and he's grabbed it and ran into the corner, happily chewing on it. Thanks!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

They will eat lots as CRS has said. happy keeping.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi there, in my experience it depends on the cray as to what food it likes.
My current male prefers mainly frozen bloodworms with the occasional crab pellet. Won't touch algae tabs, whereas his mother preferred algae tabs, would rarely eat bloodworms, and liked the crab pellets. His father preferred the crab pellets over the other 2, also liked shrimp pellets. All of them liked dwarf shrimp though. 
They never uprooted any of my plants, although did do some trimming for me now and then


----------

